# The curious case of Benjamin Button.



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2008)

Apple - Trailers - The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


I  David Fincher. The storyline seems quite original and well executed. Watch it!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the trailer for this a while back and have been interested since.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 19, 2009)

Just saw this movie....wow. Great movie imo, the best I've seen in awhile. Had no idea what is was about, just heard great things from friends. See it folks


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Heard really good things about this one, the only downside I heard about was it was kind of depressing. I will still check it out though.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw it a while back and thought it was one of the best things I've seen in ages. The storyline is quite melancholy but I also found it strangely uplifitng....definately one to watch imo.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 19, 2009)

Reminded me a bit of Forrest Gump.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, yes, it was brilliant. But me and the missus went to see it together, a definite no-go  Made us both really really sad


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 19, 2009)

This movie was great. I have to admit though I left the theater a bit down. The story was really compelling and deep in ways that most movies aren't.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 19, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Reminded me a bit of Forrest Gump.



Yeah, I get that feeling from it as well. Not a bad thing though, and it was a terrific film.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 19, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah, I get that feeling from it as well. Not a bad thing though, and it was a terrific film.



Definitely high praise from my point of view to compare it to Gump


----------



## playstopause (Jul 20, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Heard really good things about this one, the only downside I heard about was it was kind of depressing. I will still check it out though.



It's not depressing at all, but _it is_ a tragic story. I mean, you know right from the start how it's going to end. One might feel sad at the end of it since it's such a beautiful story that you do not want to see the end of it (wich is magnificent), but you know it's coming. 



Bobo said:


> Reminded me a bit of Forrest Gump.



IMO, The comparaison between this and Gump comes from the fact that there's this historic background evolving as a backstory to the the main plot. We "feel" major historic events unfold as the story evolve trough different decades.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 20, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Reminded me a bit of Forrest Gump.



it was basically Forrest Gump 2.0.

I thought it wasn't bad, but certainly not brilliant.

Cate Blanchett is smoking hot in this film.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 20, 2009)

playstopause said:


> It's not depressing at all, but _it is_ a tragic story. I mean, you know right from the start how it's going to end. One might feel sad at the end of it since it's such a beautiful story that you do not want to see the end of it (wich is magnificent), but you know it's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, The comparaison between this and Gump comes from the fact that there's this historic background evolving as a backstory to the the main plot. We "feel" major historic events unfold as the story evolve trough different decades.



Even though I had a hunch of how it would end for the major characters, it was still kinda surprising to see how it ended. To me it was odd it that it was sad, yet beautiful as you said. 

It really does have that grand background similar to Gump. Maybe not to the extent of Gump, but still pretty neat to me.

Now I'm conflicted as to what Brad Pitt's best role has been....Benjamin Button or Mickey O'Neil.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 20, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Now I'm conflicted as to what Brad Pitt's best role has been....Benjamin Button or Mickey O'Neil.



It's clearly Mickey O'Neil!


----------



## Bobo (Jul 20, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's clearly Mickey O'Neil!



But my question is, are Pikeys real?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 21, 2009)

Bobo said:


> But my question is, are Pikeys real?



Very real. And a damn sight nastier in real life than portrayed in Snatch.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Cate Blanchett is smoking hot in this film.



She _really _is.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it was basically Forrest Gump 2.0.
> 
> I thought it wasn't bad, but certainly not brilliant.
> 
> Cate Blanchett is smoking hot in this film.



Agreed on Blanchet but Forrest Gump 2.0? I mean come on...
Benjamin Bution is a drama while Forst Gump is a dramatic comedy. That's quite different to start with.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

honestly man it reminded me of Forrest Gump so much that I couldn't take it seriously.

just felt like they gave Forrest Gump a facelift.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2009)

You're definitely crazy.


----------



## toolsound (Jul 22, 2009)

Kinda like how Public Enemies was Heat 2.0...but not as good.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> honestly man it reminded me of Forrest Gump so much that I couldn't take it seriously.
> 
> just felt like they gave Forrest Gump a facelift.





Anyone actually read F. Scott Fitzgerald's original shortbstory? I think some of his stuff lend to excellent kindling for a well executed Hollywood film - _If_ it's as well executed as this was.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Anyone actually read F. Scott Fitzgerald's original shortbstory? I think some of his stuff lend to excellent kindling for a well executed Hollywood film - _If_ it's as well executed as this was.



I've seen a lot of 'facelift' films recently, The Dark Knight being a mush of other films, but I thought TCCOBB could've done with a little more of it's own story rather than Forrest Gump's.


----------

